# kleinen mobilen grill bauen



## chreisie21 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht wie man beim Nachtangeln günstig was Warmes essen kann. Da viel ein Grill ein...in den Baumarkt und nach einen guten und billigen grill gesucht der auch für Schüler bezahlbar ist.. Nur Schrott da...Zuhause in die Werkstatt geschaut und geguckt... ein alter Bräter der ist doch ideal...ja schön ein Grillrost aus dem Keller gesucht und auf den topft gelegt! ok passt nur noch beine dran schweißen und gut ist.. ja nur es ließ ******* schweißen nur löcher...ja und dann weiter geguckt...da kam mir ein alter Boiler von einer alten Gartenpumpe entgegen der ist ideal.. hab ihn mittig aufgeschnitten und dann müssen noch Füße drunter die abnehmbar sind... und das Rost müste sich verstellen lassen habt ihr da eine idee? 
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/189/imag0624w.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/801/imag0625q.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/189/imag0624w.jpg/http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/801/imag0625q.jpg/


----------



## willi2011 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Hallo chreisie,

als ich den Titel gelesen habe, fiel mir gleich mein Grill ein.
Er ist zwar nicht selbst gebaut und kosten 25 EUR,
ist jedoch klein und mobil und passt in jeden Rucksack.

Hast du schon mal etwas vom Car Grill gehört?
Ich habe ihn für Rad-,Rucksack-,Kanu-,Kajaktouren gekauft
und ist einfach super (obwohl der Rostabstand ziemlich groß ist).

http://www.car-grill.de/

Vielleicht ist es eine alternative für Dich? Ich weiss eigentlich
geht es ums basteln, aber man muss das Rad nicht immer
neu erfinden.

Gruß, Willi

P.S.: Ich habe ich nix mit dem Hersteller zu tun und bin kein Händler.


----------



## chreisie21 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



willi2011 schrieb:


> Hallo chreisie,
> 
> als ich den Titel gelesen habe, fiel mir gleich mein Grill ein.
> Er ist zwar nicht selbst gebaut und kosten 25 EUR,
> ...


sind ja nicht schlecht aus aber ich werde meinem erstmal ausprobieren ich brauch ihn eh nur wenn ich länger am wasser bin 1tag oder nachtangeln und was zu essen ...
vieleicht hat ja jemand anders eine idee im das rost zu verstellen


----------



## wombel23 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

so ein einmal grill kostet im angebot ca 2 öre da ist alles bei und für ein paar würstchen o.ä.sind die super .hab mir fürs boot einen kleinen bei real gekauft der kann zusammen gepackt werden und ist kaum grösser als ein otto katalog hat nen fünfer gekostet und ist mehrfach zu verwenden sollte ne saison lang halten


----------



## Bobster (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



wombel23 schrieb:


> so ein einmal grill kostet im angebot ca 2 öre da ist alles bei und für ein paar würstchen o.ä.sind die super .


 
"Einmal-Grills" sollten verboten werden !


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



Bobster schrieb:


> "Einmal-Grills" sollten verboten werden !



Absolut richtig #6

Grilliput - kleiner gehts kaum > http://www.google.de/products/catal...AGWtT8W8JuWAmQWDsOmqDA&sqi=2&ved=0CNMBEPMCMAE  #h


----------



## Downbeat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Jau goeddoek, an den hab ich auch sofort gedacht als ich den Titel hier gelesen hab. 
Gab auch mal `ne Anleitung um den selbst zu bauen glaube ich, wenn man unbedingt basteln muss.


----------



## BeatleB84 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

gib mal bei ebay BBQ Grill oder mini Grill ein! Die Dinger sind genial, handlich und in einer TransportTasche! Hab meinen neu vor 2 Jahren für 5 Euro geschossen und nutze ihn immernoch!


----------



## chreisie21 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

ja alles schön und gut nur wenn kein geld da is kein geld da! schöne grills nur weis einer wie ich die verstellung des rosts hinbekomm oder ob es so schoin geht?


----------



## Downbeat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Ich würde mal ein Testgrillen machen 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Rost verstellt werden muss.


----------



## Mendener (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Such mal nach Grilleimer (Google). So einen habe ich auch, in meinen Augen perfekt für unterwegs und günstig.

Aber achte auf die Luftlöscher unten, sonst ziehe die nicht so gut. Meiner geht ab wie eine Rakete :m


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Hier kannste dir noch ein paar anregungen holen...:q


----------



## wombel23 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

ok dann pfand auf einmal grills falls ihr daruf hinaus wollt


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Ich denke mal Pfand wird da auch nichts bringen.
Die einfachen billigen Dreibeingrills fliegen genauso am Wasser rum wie die einweggrills. 
Das man seinen Angelplatz Sauber verlassen sollte versteht sich ja eigentlich von selbst. 
Aber da sind viele "Kollegen" unbelehrbar, schade eigentlich und die sind die ersten die am schreien sind wenn dann einem alles am Wasser verboten wird.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Hallo,

das Thema war schon einmal, hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221781&page=3

Da habe ich einen zusammenlegbaren, in der Höhe verstellbaren Grill gezeigt. Natürlich zum selbst bauen.

Viel Erfolg beim nachbauen oder weiter suchen.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## Gemini (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Da ich inzwischen einen Weber Q120 habe hätte ich noch einen kleinen, mobilen Gasgrill günstig abzugeben, leider ohne Schlauch oder deutschen Norm-Anschluss. Muss also ein wenig gebastelt werden. Ich habe das hinbekommen, sollte also für jeden machbar sein.







30x30cm, <5kg, einmal benutzt. Bei Interesse und weiteren Details gerne PN.


----------



## mathei (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



Bobster schrieb:


> "Einmal-Grills" sollten verboten werden !


 
ich nutze die auch.die sind perfekt. nur weil manch einer seinen mist nicht wegräumt, soll verboten werden ?;+


----------



## antonio (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



Bobster schrieb:


> "Einmal-Grills" sollten verboten werden !



dann aber konsequent und alles verbieten, was in die landschaft geschmissen wird.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Meine Alternative zum Einmalgrill:

http://www.pearl.de/a-GRA13215-8909.shtml

Kleine Kiste oder Alukoffer mit Grillkohle, Anzünder und Faltgrill, fertig. 

Zum Selbstbauprojekt, vergiss nicht Zuluftlöcher in deinen Behälter zu bohren, dann "zieht" die Kohle besser durch.


----------



## Robert Götting (12. Mai 2012)

*Gaskocher*

ich verwende zum nachtangeln, oder für längere ansitze einen kleinen gaskocher..guck mal bei amazon...da musst du nicht wie bei nem grill warten bis die kohle glüht, sondern kannst sofort loslegen. #6


----------



## chreisie21 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

aber das schöne ist wenn man auf karpfen ansitz(wie ich) dann hat man einen zeitvertreib diesen anzumachen und zu warten...


----------



## erT (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



chreisie21 schrieb:


> aber das schöne ist wenn man auf karpfen ansitz(wie ich) dann hat man einen zeitvertreib diesen anzumachen und zu warten...



Warten ist natürlich der ideale Zeitvertreib beim Angeln
:vik:

Ich habe einen total geilen Faltgrill aus ner Lehrwerkstatt.
Ähnlich dem von Pearl, nur wohl etwas hochwertiger, aus Niro und mit besserem Duchzug.
Mein Tipp: Lass die Sache mit dem Pumpengehäuse! Es gibt so viele kleine, leichte und praktische Möglichkeiten. Ein Eigenbau ist zwar nett, dein Konzept sieht aber verhältnismäßig riesig aus und lässt sich auch nicht falten!


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Thema war schon einmal, hier:
> 
> ...


 

Ohhhh, diesen Link habe ich vergessen weiter oben auf Seite2 einzufügen.|kopfkrat
Mist


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

alter trööt braucht neue ideen:
Grillator
http://www.nerddrugs.de/?p=12054


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...l_ASRdZD67BJ80SHzEtfFLc=&docid=gfvEXurmyzhleM
Im Zweifel hat man sogar die Möglichkeit, sein Gerödel zu transportieren...


----------



## angel!andi (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Also für "mobiles" Grillen habe ich den "Son of Hibachi"! 

Mit 7,5 Kilo sicher nicht der leichteste und mit 65 Euro sicher nicht der billigste aber aufgrund seiner ganzen Vorteile ist es für mich der Outdoor Grill schlechthin!

https://www.erlebnisladen.de/baumar...chi-110-100-holzkohlegrill-modell-2012/a-325/


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: kleinen mobilen grill bauen*

Ich habe meinen festen Angelplatz mit Feuermulde - dazu passend hab ich mir einfach nen Galgen für ein Rost gemacht.


----------

